# Guys I'm gonna be stepping away from the internet for a while. (I think I'm back)



## Bypass (Jan 26, 2021)

With the current political environment and how everyone with conservative values is being labeled as extremists/domestic terrorists I'd rather not say anything online anymore. Guys like us appear to be public enemy number one according to the left based on how the members of the national guard in DC were treated and we are somehow in need of reprogramming. Frankly I just want to be left alone and watch the world pass me by. Things will get bad and then get worse of that I have no doubt. With the stroke of a pen Biden already doubled the cost of my Fathers insulin. So anyways like I was saying I'm gonna call it for now until the world sees better days. I will keep my ideologies and thoughts to myself from now on.

GOD bless you all and take care.

You guys can revoke my Moderator status. It will be a long while before I'm on the internet again,

John Wick say's it best.






Ok that was a little more over the top than I remembered it. LOL


----------



## Locksteady (Jan 26, 2021)

Bypass said:


> With the current political environment and how everyone with conservative values is being labeled as extremists/domestic terrorists I'd rather not say anything online anymore. Guys like us appear to be public enemy number one according to the left based on how the members of the national guard in DC were treated and we are somehow in need of reprogramming. Frankly I just want to be left alone and watch the world pass me by. Things will get bad and then get worse of that I have no doubt. With the stroke of a pen Biden already doubled the cost of my Fathers insulin. So anyways like I was saying I'm gonna call it for now until the world sees better days. I will keep my ideologies and thoughts to myself from now on.
> 
> GOD bless you all and take care.
> 
> You guys can revoke my Moderator status. It will be a long while before I'm on the internet again,


@Bypass I have truly enjoyed your exchanges here and your insights, and am glad that you recovered from the nasty bug.

I look forward to whenever you return, and please do so as soon as you feel it is safe.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jan 26, 2021)

Fair enough mate, enjoy your disconnection time.


----------



## chickenrappa (Jan 26, 2021)

Sad to see you go man, we'll be here when you get back!


----------



## JedisonsDad (Jan 26, 2021)

Nothing wrong with a little break, but there is also nothing wrong with having a place to vent. Don’t stay silent if you’re needing to vent. Feel free to reach out through private message and we can talk through other means if you need to.


----------



## Devildoc (Jan 26, 2021)

I understand, brother. Be the gray man, head down, keep your wits about you. I wish you nothing but peace and well-being.


----------



## Grunt (Jan 26, 2021)

Hate to see you go, Brother...but I sincerely understand your reasoning. Enjoy your days to the fullest....


----------



## Marine0311 (Jan 26, 2021)

Please stay around but I understand.


----------



## Dame (Jan 27, 2021)

We'll miss you. But I completely understand. Deleted my Twitter and FB accounts this month.
Time to go underground is what some of us will choose sooner rather than later.


----------



## AWP (Jan 27, 2021)

For the sake of transparency, I'm the one who "scrubbed" @Bypass' account permissions. If anything's awry, that's a procedural "my bad", nothing personal.

Bypass, I hope you and yours are well.


----------



## Gunz (Jan 27, 2021)

Hey Brother, God bless and take care. If you get lonely there’s always the Waffle House at 0300. Go armed, as usual.

Stay safe, come back when you can.


----------



## Bypass (Mar 28, 2022)

Saw the site was back up in an email from shadowspear (that got sent to my spam folder?). I hope everyone is doing well and GOD Bless you all. 

Just wanted to stop by and say hello.


----------



## LimaPanther (Mar 28, 2022)

Glad to see that ugly icon back. Welcome back.


----------



## Andoni (Mar 29, 2022)

@Bypass


Bypass said:


> Saw the site was back up in an email from shadowspear (that got sent to my spam folder?). I hope everyone is doing well and GOD Bless you all.
> 
> Just wanted to stop by and say hello.


Hey! Glad to see you back Bypass!


----------



## Bypass (Mar 29, 2022)

I've honestly missed you guys but I'm pretty sure I would have said something on here that would have got me in trouble by now if I had stuck around. 

Had a friend call me a couple of weeks ago and ask if I wanted to go with him to the Ukraine. I kinda wanted to go but I feel like I am getting a little too old and fat for that right now. I can still shoot and communicate but moving is a little off the mark. 

I honestly liked the Ukrainians when I worked with them in Iraq. They were good guys and I feel bad for their plight.

Sorta got off point there but I figured I started this silly thread and I can say what I want. ;)


----------



## Gunz (Mar 29, 2022)

Good to see you back, Brother.


----------



## Grunt (Mar 29, 2022)

Welcome back! We all need a break for some quiet time every now and then.


----------



## Dame (Mar 29, 2022)

Bypass said:


> I've honestly missed you guys but I'm pretty sure I would have said something on here that would have got me in trouble by now if I had stuck around.
> 
> Had a friend call me a couple of weeks ago and ask if I wanted to go with him to the Ukraine. I kinda wanted to go but I feel like I am getting a little too old and fat for that right now. I can still shoot and communicate but moving is a little off the mark.
> 
> ...


You know, if I remember correctly, your balls are still too big to be hopping, skipping, and jumping through a battle zone. 
I told you you were a badass.


----------



## Bypass (Mar 30, 2022)

Dame said:


> You know, if I remember correctly, your balls are still too big to be hopping, skipping, and jumping through a battle zone.
> I told you you were a badass.


LOL, Yeah that was a weird side affect of covid for me. :)


----------

